# Humidor question (humidity is staying at 64%)



## adamz523 (Sep 17, 2016)

So, I bought the boveda seasoning packs and left them in my humidor for two weeks. Then I transferred two 69% packs in my 50 count humidor. My hygrometer is saying that it's only at 64%. Do I need to wait until it's at the 69% or do I go ahead and place them in humidor now. I have about 45 cigars to transfer over. Any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Calibrate hygrometer ?


----------



## gunnersguru (Sep 10, 2016)

hygrometer calibration ok ? temp ok? good seal on your box ok? I think your box is still taking it or playing peek-a-boo ?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

It could also be the humi leaks and the bags can't keep up.


----------



## adamz523 (Sep 17, 2016)

brand new hygrometer and it said that it was already pre calibrated. i just checked it again and it crept up to 66%, so maybe it just needs a little more time to work. the humidor also seems to have a pretty tight seal. maybe i'm just being a little impatient and just need to give it a little more time. 

side question though: do i add the cigars a little at a time or all at once?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Either way, the RH is at a great spot for the sticks.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

From what I have found, if a humidor containing 69% Bovedas keeps humidity at 69% Rh then that seal is PERFECT. That's just not going to happen ... the best seal I ever made used 72% Rh Bovedas and it maintained 70%.

The one I use now, mine of course, uses 72% Rh and it keeps the humidity at 67%. So, things vary ... depending on the humi ... @ForceofWill is correct, the current Rh is perfect for sticks.

CT


----------



## adamz523 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys! I just got back from Cuba and loaded up. Didn't want to ruin anything because i'm a newbie to this stuff.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

adamz523 said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I just got back from Cuba and loaded up. Didn't want to ruin anything because i'm a newbie to this stuff.


Now you're just rubbin it in.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

you can put in all your sticks now. Your RH might not go up any higher depending on the humidor but you are fine in the mid 60's. And from what I've read, Cubans do very well in that range.


----------



## adamz523 (Sep 17, 2016)

I put all the sticks in last night and I just checked it. It's now showing 73%.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

WinsorHumidors said:


> From what I have found, if a humidor containing 69% Bovedas keeps humidity at 69% Rh then that seal is PERFECT. That's just not going to happen ... the best seal I ever made used 72% Rh Bovedas and it maintained 70%.
> 
> The one I use now, mine of course, uses 72% Rh and it keeps the humidity at 67%. So, things vary ... depending on the humi ... @*ForceofWill* is correct, the current Rh is perfect for sticks.
> 
> CT


I agree. And in the winter, I use 69% Bovedas and end up at ~67%, and in the summer use 65% Bovedas and end up at 64-65%.

If I use 65s in the winter, it seems to go to 61-62%.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

73% could be cigars are a bit moist. I would get a Boveda calibration kit for a sanity check and solid starting point. 65-67% is where I prefer to keep my stash - just sharing for reference.

If cigars are off a bit, it can take 2 weeks or so for things to normalize. Be patient, calibrate the hygrometer, don't open it too often and have fun!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alot of b&ms run high rh because most uninformed buyers liken the squeezability factor in a cigar to freshness. But unfortunately for the guys that know 74% is a bad thing , we have to be patient. 

Remember Boveda packs are great but they're not magic. It takes a few days ,even a week, to stabilize your box to the rh you want it. Sometimes they may not even be able to absorb all the excess moisture. Again not magic packets. If this happens take em out, let em dry a bit and put em back.

You'll be fine bro.. Patience is a major part of our "hobby"

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Alot of b&ms run high rh because most uninformed buyers liken the squeezability factor in a cigar to freshness. But unfortunately for the guys that know 74% is a bad thing , we have to be patient.
> 
> Remember Boveda packs are great but they're not magic. It takes a few days ,even a week, to stabilize your box to the rh you want it. Sometimes they may not even be able to absorb all the excess moisture. Again not magic packets. If this happens take em out, let em dry a bit and put em back.
> 
> ...


Patience patience... absolutely and brand new bovedas have a harder time to absorb excess moisture. You could try and leave the packs out for a couple days before putting in humi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CigarTrader (Oct 27, 2016)

Definitely calibrate your hygro's. Are you using digital hygrometers or analog ones? 

I'd suggest keeping your RH around 65-68%. Any higher, you risk mold and other issues.


----------



## adamz523 (Sep 17, 2016)

I bought a digital. I've been checking it once a day and it's reading around 72 - 73%. It's been staying at that level since adding the sticks. Is that too high or should I get a lower boveda pack?


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

First make sure you've got an accurate reading; calibrate the hygro if needed. Then - 72 is too much. Take the humidification device out for a day and check the %%.


----------

